# What heartworm medication is everyone using?



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Since inceptor is discontinued and Ivarhart is recalled...what should I give Teddy? Vet gave me a sample of heartguard & Teddy did fine with that last month...but what should I give him now?

I live in the south...so it's extremely important for me to use a preventive for Teddy even though he doesn't go outside! 

Thanks!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Paris does revolution, its flea and heartworm topical. It works well for us both.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sentinel is the same medication as Interceptor but has a flea growth inhibitor added. We stockpiled Interceptor but will switch to Sentinel when it runs out.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Trifexis which is a once a month pill for fleas, heart worm. It does not cover ticks.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I will be using Revolution...it is a topical and contains only one ingredient-selamectin. While it claims to kill fleas and ticks, they have to bite before they are killed. I do not have issues with fleas and ticks...so not a big deal for me..All of my Maltese are in the 4-5 pound range and Revolution makes doses for dogs 0-5 pounds and 5.1-10 pounds..Heartguard is the same as Iverheart..both contain ivermectin..and this is fine to use...however the smallest dose is for dogs up to 25 pounds...it is my understanding that the entire dose has to be consumed because the ivermectin is not evenly distributed in the tablet..This is JMO, but I do not like using a combo heartworm/flea medication for Maltese...I like to separate these...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I use Sentinel for 2 to 10 lbs. I've used it for over 8 years with no problem.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I use the European version of Revolution called Stronghold. While this only covers one of the tick specisis it is good for fleas & heartworm & some parasites. In the summer I use FP & milbemax tablet (covers heart worm & parasites) for both instead as it also then covers for ticks (although I mostly think the biological spray I use covers the ticks as I haven't had any while they have been on it---thank you Tori). I only use a half of a small FP ampul every two weeks between the pups. I haven't actually started that yet this year as I was giving Stronghold so far.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Trifexis...fleas, heartworm, roundworm and whipworm preventative.*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I use Revolution.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just to make sure I didn't miss anything new: Iverhart only recalled a batch of their pills, right???


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone...I think I will check out Sentinel or Revolution since that's the lowest weigh range close to Teddy's weight...since I definitely don't feel comfortable to give him something that can be taken by a dog that's 25lbs+! 

Can someone help me understand why some prefer to keep flea/tick medications separate from heartworm prevention? I'm new to this whole thing and would like to be informed as much as possible! 

Thanks!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I use Revolution.


Is revolution really greasy afterwards?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Heartgard.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

OhDORA said:


> Is revolution really greasy afterwards?



No. I apply it on the morning of the day I bathe her (at the beginning of the month). It has a wet look for a while. But it's okay to bathe after 2hrs of application.

The wet look does go away so it's not greasy.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my! I thought Trifexis was flea, tick and heartworm!!! Should I be giving Bellla something separate for tics?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We use trifexis but it doesn't work on ticks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing works on ticks, unfortunately.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife and I are re-evaluating every med we give our dogs (present and future) and my wife shared something with me about Trifexis:




> *Q: Is it safe to give my dog Trifexis?*
> Trifexis has been demonstrated to be safe in pure and mixed breeds of healthy dogs when used according to label directions for dogs and puppies 8 weeks of age and older and *five pounds of body weight or greater*. You should discuss the use of Trifexis with your veterinarian prior to use if your dog has a history of epilepsy (seizures). Puppies less than 14 weeks of age may experience a higher rate of vomiting.


Should we be concerned with giving Woodrow Trifexis since he is right around the 5 lb mark? I think he is ~6 lbs. We feel like we need to give him SOMETHING, so we want to review all options such as those mentioned in this thread. Are there any prevalent side effects (life threatening in particular) with giving Maltese heartworm meds like Trifexis? Are there other heartworm meds we should be wary of?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish I could find a natural preventitave for Fleas ticks and heartworm!!!! My Babinka I cant give her alot of stuff and this is making me freak out!


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

What are you freaking out about? The idea of giving her ANYTHING or Trifexis?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok Babinka has a 6/6 heart problem with holes in her heart and the heart is enlarged!!! I am scared of giving her anything!!! And my vet is leary about the products to give to her!! So I am at lost of what to give as a preventative!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I do not give my dogs heart worm meds and only treat for fleas if I see any. Haven't seen any in over 9 years. I try to do things naturally as much as possible. So far, it has served us well.


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been using trifexis on Ariel for a year now and just love it. I live in the country among all the fleas and ticks and haven't had any problems with either since starting her on the monthly pill. She just came from the vet for her yearly exam and got great bill of health so put her back on it.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

I use heartgard on sugarplum and she would refuse to eat it so at the first of every month I cut it up in little pieces and i dip it in peanut butter. Works like a charm. We also use frontline plus in the summer. She's only 5 lbs and it does say that it's for dogs up to 22 lbs, I asked the vet if it would be ok to just give her half the dose and she said it wouldn't be a problem. Also the frontline plus website says not to bathe the dog until the frontline plus dries, usually 24 hours so it could disperse throughout the oil glands, yeah not happening. My puppy would cry all night if she couldn't sleep in bed with us cause of the flea treatment. So I usually put it on in the morning and at night we give her a bath, she's only 5 lbs I'm sure it spread enough. We have been doing that for 3 months and haven't seen a flea or a tick. By the way frontline plus is waterproof so bathing her only gets rid of the excess that hasn't been absorbed throughout the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input. I am presently using IVERHART a heartworm monthly pill. But I will switch over to "sentinel" 2-10 lb pill, since it is only one same as intecceptor. I have not had flea/tick problem yet.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also live in the south and use Trifexis. Izzy didnt' do well on the Advantage Multi that I give Jojo, she hated the liquid on her skin. Jojo doesn't mind it too much. I would recommend either of those for your baby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* My stock pile of Interceptor is almost gone. 

Talked to my holistic vet yesterday as to what to use. He's not happy with any of the selections out there yet feels they do need to be protected in our area. He's leaning towards Iverhart. He does not want anything that is combined flea/tick & heartworm. He says adamantly no to Trifexis. And he's just as adamant about topicals. So that rules out pretty much everything but Iverhart when we take into account dosage sizes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *sigh* My stock pile of Interceptor is almost gone.
> 
> Talked to my holistic vet yesterday as to what to use. He's not happy with any of the selections out there yet feels they do need to be protected in our area. He's leaning towards Iverhart. He does not want anything that is combined flea/tick & heartworm. He says adamantly no to Trifexis. And he's just as adamant about topicals. So that rules out pretty much everything but Iverhart when we take into account dosage sizes.


Crystal, let me know how they do. You know that S&T both got sick from the Heartgard which is the same ingredient as Iverhart, but I'm curious to hear how they do with the lower dosage than Heartgard.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Crystal, let me know how they do. You know that S&T both got sick from the Heartgard which is the same ingredient as Iverhart, but I'm curious to hear how they do with the lower dosage than Heartgard.


Me too. Jett and Callie have never had anything but Interceptor. Zoe threw up when I gave her Heartgard when she was a puppy. We are hoping she will do ok on the lower dosage of Iverhart.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *sigh* My stock pile of Interceptor is almost gone.
> 
> Talked to my holistic vet yesterday as to what to use. He's not happy with any of the selections out there yet feels they do need to be protected in our area. He's leaning towards Iverhart. He does not want anything that is combined flea/tick & heartworm. He says adamantly no to Trifexis. And he's just as adamant about topicals. So that rules out pretty much everything but Iverhart when we take into account dosage sizes.


Crystal, why does your vet not like topicals. I use Revolution, only because my vet assured me it was totally safe.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pippersmom said:


> Crystal, why does your vet not like topicals. I use Revolution, only because my vet assured me it was totally safe.


I just messaged him to tell me again why he is so opposed to topicals. He's the same with topical flea/tick meds too. I truly think I have some type of learning disability because I can't seem to retain things that I simply hear. I have to actually see it written or demonstrated. :blush: So once I hear back from him, I'll copy and paste his response for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just messaged him to tell me again why he is so opposed to topicals. He's the same with topical flea/tick meds too. I truly think I have some type of learning disability because I can't seem to retain things that I simply hear. I have to actually see it written or demonstrated. :blush: So once I hear back from him, I'll copy and paste his response for you. :thumbsup:


Ok thanks.. By the way, I have to write myself notes all the time or I will forget stuff too. :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pippersmom said:


> Ok thanks.. By the way, I have to write myself notes all the time or I will forget stuff too. :blush:


Well glad it's not just me! Ok this is what Dr. Dan texted back to me:

It’s about how it's excreted - the drug lasts in the body for 1 month. It is taken in internally and leeches out. Do you want a chemical insecticide leaching out for a month or longer? And there are more reactions to topically applied products.


Maggie you'll love this. When I was asking him about possibly using Revolution if Zoe or any of my 3 couldn't handle the Ivermectin. His response for Zoe's experience with ivermectin was this:


"The Heartgard may not have been the ivermectin but rather the food carrier. The crappy treat." lolol Oh you're going to love Dr. Dan. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok back to being confused again.  Just spoke with another holistic vet today that I met for the first time. And I really did like her! She's actually more of an integrative vet. She said she agrees with my current holistic vet (Dr.Dan) about not using topicals at all and that you want to stay away from the combined flea/tick combo. She told me a client of hers found a product just like Interceptor from Australia. She told me she would try to find the source if I was interested. But what she's recommending to her clients is Sentinel since it's dosed like Interceptor (2-10 lbs). It does say it prevents fleas but she said it's not really. It merely sterilizes them. So she feels that is different and safer. I will be asking Dr. Dan at my next appt what he thinks of that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I used the last of the Revolution and Chloe goes next week for her physical and I'm not sure what heartworm preventive I'm going with yet, my vet doesn't carry iverhart but will write a prescription if that's what I decide on and they carry Sentinel. I ordered the natural flea and tick spray from Mercola that Dr Becker reccommends since we are having a problem with ticks this year, but haven't seen one flea this year. I hate having to agonize over these decisions.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I hate to use chemicals but i am afraid that my babies catch something like heartworm or ticks. Do any know if it is really necessary to treat dogs in Brooklyn, NY from heartworm? What natural products is to prevent ticks? For flees orange works but ticks :/


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm quite happy with Revolution for my guys. Jonathan was on it for all 15 years of his life.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> I'm quite happy with Revolution for my guys. Jonathan was on it for all 15 years of his life.


Jackie, what would suggest for ticks, this is the first year I've had a problem with ticks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I live in CT, tick central, and the Revolution is working fine for us. When I lived in VA we got an infestation of ticks in our yard. We had the yard treated and that eliminated the issue without additional meds on the dogs. I think the best meds out there for ticks are Advantix (which many dogs are sensitive to with a topical reaction) or Serestro collars.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately Revolution isn't helping with ticks in Florida or at least where I'm at, yard has been treated and still finding ticks, no fleas but ticks yes. The 2 products you mentioned Jackie is what the vet suggested. I'm going to try the Natural flea and tick spray that Dr Becker suggested and see if that helps , just waiting for it to get here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## triplecminis (May 15, 2013)

We use trifexixs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## triplecminis (May 15, 2013)

Look into serestor collars for ticks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I really like the idea of the Seresto collars...I think if we were hiking more with Roo this year I'd have one on him.


----------



## triplecminis (May 15, 2013)

The seresto collar were not marketed for flea control so much but field trials on some of our clients with Lgd and hunting dogs have shown no fleas as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ummm the main ingredient imidacloprid is Advantage which is a FLEA medication. The collar is very much marketed and tested for flea control.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok back to being confused again.  Just spoke with another holistic vet today that I met for the first time. And I really did like her! She's actually more of an integrative vet. She said she agrees with my current holistic vet (Dr.Dan) about not using topicals at all and that you want to stay away from the combined flea/tick combo. She told me a client of hers found a product just like Interceptor from Australia. She told me she would try to find the source if I was interested. But what she's recommending to her clients is Sentinel since it's dosed like Interceptor (2-10 lbs). It does say it prevents fleas but she said it's not really. It merely sterilizes them. So she feels that is different and safer. I will be asking Dr. Dan at my next appt what he thinks of that.


I texted Dr. Dan my question about Sentinel and what his thoughts were about the flea part of it since it didn't actually kill fleas, but sterilized them. He told me that it's a dilemma for him because Lufenuron is the chemical that is the flea medication part of Sentinel. It is completely inert to mammals because it prevents chitin from being formed in insects, fungus and certain plants. Mammals do not have chitin at all, so it has no effect on us. But what he doesn't like about it - it is a chemical that is stored in the dogs fat cells for an undetermined amount of time. So it is a safe chemical in the fact that it is inert to us and our dogs (and cats) but it is stored, not taken, used and excreted. In his words, "from a natural point of view it is not acceptable because it is kept in the body. It is stored. So long term I have no idea what consequences may arise. At this point none that we know of."

So I'm back to trying Iverhart when my stash of Interceptor is gone. If they all do fine on it....great! If not, then we'll go to Sentinel. 

Hope this helps for anyone trying to decide about this from a more holistic perspective.


----------



## triplecminis (May 15, 2013)

We use trifexis


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We still have Interceptor and haven't heard it was discontinued....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

puppydoll said:


> We still have Interceptor and haven't heard it was discontinued....


Wow! Where do you live and give me the name of your vet clinic because I will clean them out! I was trying to get it from Australia but now they say that they can't ship it to the US anymore. 

I have to say how impressed I am with our new integrative vet that we met with the other week. She's not comfortable with Iverhart due to their last recall and so many dogs don't do well on Ivermectin. (Although my holistic vet isn't so sure it's not the chewy treat that the Ivermectin is in with HeartGuard.) My holistic vet isn't comfortable with Sentinnel since the drug used to sterilize fleas, even though inert to mammals, is stored in the fat cells and we just don't know what long term effects may be. No holistic vet is ok with topicals, combined flea/tick/heartworm meds or Trifexis. You get an adamant NO to all of those from all holistic and integrative vets. So she's checking into having something compounded for us. Don't know if she can actually do that but we have our fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Each of my 3 is under 5 lbs so most of the time, they are indoors..I use essential oils when they do go outside and spray my yard for mosquitoes..I avoid taking them out at dawn and dusk when mosquitoes are active...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Each of my 3 is under 5 lbs so most of the time, they are indoors..I use essential oils when they do go outside and spray my yard for mosquitoes..I avoid taking them out at dawn and dusk when mosquitoes are active...


But mosquitoes can get in your home too.  Dr. Karen Becker used to not recommend heartworm meds to her clients that never went outdoors. Then she had one client who had a toy breed dog that never once stepped outside and lived in a penthouse apartment. And that dog got heartworms. Both of my integrative vets are saying to do heartworm meds especially this year since mosquitoes are so bad. I was giving every 75 days but both my vets said to go every 60 days this year since it's so bad. At least in my area. You probably already know this but just in case....


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

revolution, but still catch fleas once in a wile


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> But mosquitoes can get in your home too.  Dr. Karen Becker used to not recommend heartworm meds to her clients that never went outdoors. Then she had one client who had a toy breed dog that never once stepped outside and lived in a penthouse apartment. And that dog got heartworms. Both of my integrative vets are saying to do heartworm meds especially this year since mosquitoes are so bad. I was giving every 75 days but both my vets said to go every 60 days this year since it's so bad. At least in my area. You probably already know this but just in case....


Yes, I know they can get inside...when I said "spray for mosquitoes", I mean professionally and my entire 1/2 acre with guaranteed results...I can't give heartworm meds to Eva because of her impaired liver and thrombocytopenia...too risky. While Lily's ALT has always been normal, it has gone up from 42 to 79..she is immune compromised..can't prove it is from heartworm meds, but I have my suspicions. Lemon Eucalyptus works better than Deet at repelling mosquitoes... I have some of the pure therapeutic grade lemon eucalyptus..you can apply a drop or 2 to a cotton scarf or collar...my essential oil blend works very well, too...so I am taking precautions against heartworm..thank you so much for your concern:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So has anyone checked out the 6 month shot for heart worms? My vet totally recommends it, says it's new and improved.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

sherry said:


> So has anyone checked out the 6 month shot for heart worms? My vet totally recommends it, says it's new and improved.


what is it? paris is on reveloution so i didn't know about a shot for heart worms.

matter of fact she's going in on the 20th for her 1st year shots.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My vet and I talked about it when I was in there for Izzy's 2nd set of yearly shots. She said it would be good for those not having flea issues or already giving different medicines for heartworm and flea. I have Izzy on the Advantage Multi topical that covers flea and heartworm together, so she didn't want me to switch.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My vet will not let me put any flea drops on my dog. Gave me medicated shampoo if he gets fleas. So far no fleas. My vet says too dangerous for the little dogs. He also would not give the parvo vaccine. Says the vaccine more dangerous than taking the chance on getting parvo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We use revolution. This is an old thread, I wonder if I've already responded...


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Sentinel.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

sherry said:


> So has anyone checked out the 6 month shot for heart worms? My vet totally recommends it, says it's new and improved.


Please Google this before trying it. My granny's vet recommended it for her maltese yorkie mix. After I read online about it I didn't feel it was safe. 

I use heartguard for Lily. She allergic to one with the flea meds in it.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some interesting facts on heart worm: 

Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We use Sentinel for 2 to 10 lbs.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a question for the people that use Revolution. What do you use for ticks?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Chardy said:


> Here are some interesting facts on heart worm:
> 
> Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions


That is a very interesting article! It's so hard to figure out what we really need to treat our fluffs with!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

sherry said:


> That is a very interesting article! It's so hard to figure out what we really need to treat our fluffs with!


I chart a map where I live and keep track of the temps- One good thing about living where I do...(not today as you can't see out the window because of the snow) is that there is a very small window of opportunity of heart worm as the temps here will dip below 60 degrees with the exception of July and part of August. 

A little history on the mosquito that carries heart worm is very interesting. They cannot travel more than 5 miles, the female mosquito is the carrier, and they have to bite a dog or animal with full blown heart worm disease and that mosquito has to bite your dog. 

It is a good idea to call your vet hospitals that are within a 10-20 mile radius of where you live, and ask them what cases of heart worm they have had the past year or two. I did that and luckily none were reported in my area. I was told that when they have had a case, most dogs were transplants from the south ex: Katrina rescues etc. 

I am hoping that the vet practices in the states will start using DNA blood tests to determine heart worm. DNA blood test will tell you in the early stage of the disease (microfilaria) which lasts in the muscles for a couple months before venturing out... That test can give you a positive and you treat it- You treat it with the heart worm meds we are instructed to use on a monthly basis. Same theory and treatment, only you do it when you know for sure. Poison in the dog for a reason not preventative. 

There is a lab in Toronto Canada that will do the test for you that is very reasonable- To do this test accurately and be confident you are safe, Depends on where you live how often you have to test and if your vet will send the blood work to them. 

I do not want to start any controversial discussions on this. This is just information that you can read, study, and ask your vet about. 

If you chose to go this route, I would encourage you to chart your outside temps, call local vets hospitals for information on cases of heart worm in your area, and test at the lab mentioned in the article I posted.


----------

